

Polymorphism in Haskell vs C++ - jackpirate
https://izbicki.me/blog/polymorphism-in-haskell-vs-c%2B%2B.html

======
spott
Important (but a little lost in the article) is that in C++, your boxVolume
function would compile until you tried to call it with the wrong type.
However, the Haskell version won't compile, even if it hasn't been called.

In C++ templates, instantiating a template on a type that doesn't support the
operations needed is a compile error (this is hopefully going to change with
concepts), while in Haskell, writing a function requires you to constrain the
types that the function operates on to prevent misuse.

------
valarauca1
Site only supports TLS 1.1 (not TLS 1.2), only 1 cypher is available for use

    
    
          TLS_RSA_WITH_RC4_128_SHA (0x5)

~~~
jackpirate
Why is this bad?

~~~
valarauca1
1) RC4 is broken.

2) TLS 1.1 is nearly 4 years out of date.

The fact that the site only uses RC4 shows that the site's manager understands
the BEAST attack (as BEAST could attask TLS1.1 that weren't RC4). Yet simply
doesn't care about the CRIME attack, or that RC4 is completely
cryptographically defunct.

If you transfer a static document over RC4 changing keys constantly, you can
actually average which bits are high and low, and get the clear text.

